# PLUMBING REPAIRS NEEDED IN or around gitona



## carol (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi all, my friend has a serious leak from the plumbing in her Autoleeper Symbol and needs help to repair. Can anyone suggest anyone in or around the Girona or northern Spain area? Thanks for your help.

APLOGIES FOR THE TYPO!


----------



## izwozral (Oct 16, 2018)

Bump


----------



## runnach (Oct 16, 2018)

I am sure there will be someone closer but Narbonne Accessoiries in Narbonne couple of hours travel on the autroute

we used to deliver parts into Spain and could do it comfortably in a day

Channa


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Find leak ruff up and clean ,when dry cover hole and surrounding with sikaflex or similar .leave 48  hours  cross fingers and fill .


----------



## witzend (Oct 16, 2018)

I'd be trying a small garage out in the country if first one you ask can't do it they'll likely know someone who can


----------



## carol (Oct 16, 2018)

It's something to do with the water pipes under the sink apparently.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 16, 2018)

a few years back someone rented a motorhome from Mc rent in girona if they can’t help can probably point in right direction, they spoke good english i remember think he said they were german


----------



## carol (Oct 16, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> a few years back someone rented a motorhome from Mc rent in girona if they can’t help can probably point in right direction, they spoke good english i remember think he said they were german



Sorry Ken, what's the name of the firm? Sounds like it could be a help.


----------



## 5andy (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi Carol, we had a leak under the sink in our last Motorhome. I am no good at DIY, but took out drawers, etc to get a good look and discovered it was a circle clip which needed tightening. I don’t want to diminish the problem your friend has but it may be easier to fix than they think, even with a bit of tape.


----------



## witzend (Oct 16, 2018)

carol said:


> Sorry Ken, what's the name of the firm? Sounds like it could be a help.



Motorhome rental Giron, rent your motorhome in Giron

Google search shows ?


----------



## Al Sourer (Oct 17, 2018)

*Motorhome repair*

Hi We live not far from Girona and would recommend Evasion 66 at Ceret approx 1.5 hours or less from Girona they are Truma agents and have helped us in the past. They are roughly 20 minutes from junction 43 and on the D115 Hope all goes well
Alex ( Al Sourer)


----------



## carol (Oct 17, 2018)

Al Sourer said:


> Hi We live not far from Girona and would recommend Evasion 66 at Ceret approx 1.5 hours or less from Girona they are Truma agents and have helped us in the past. They are roughly 20 minutes from junction 43 and on the D115 Hope all goes well
> Alex ( Al Sourer)



Thank o much I'll pass the info on to my friend.


----------

